# Clean plants from cladophora with heavy circulation?



## Raven_ (Dec 5, 2005)

Have some issues with cladophora and tried many different ways to clean plants from it and also tried some new ways but all of them have failed except this last experiment.
I took 1 anubias and 2 plants(looks like 8cm high Echinodorus bleheri) and put them in a container with 10-12liter of water.
A 990L/H circulationpump with a hagen quickfilter(fine partical mechanical filtration) for 1½-2 weeks, the plants was then planted in a bucket with gravel and a small pump.

Lightning is low and fertilizer have been added a couple of times, about a month have passed and all plants have 1-3 new leaves and there are no traces of cladophora.

Do you think one month in quarantine is enough to se if there is any traces of cladophora on the plants or do you think more time is needed?

Regards
Raven_


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Amano shirmp love to eat Cladophora. But people don't see them erradicating it because they start with too much Cladophora and too little shrimp.

My point is - noone can tell you how long to "quarantine" the plants. They will never be 100 percent Cladophora free. BUT! Now that you have the plants clean you can add a few Amano shrimp and they will eat the Cladophora that tries to emerge. Providing you are not dumping fertilizers in your water that's the best approach to fight any algae.

--Nikolay


----------



## Raven_ (Dec 5, 2005)

niko said:


> They will never be 100 percent Cladophora free.


Either there is cladophora and it grows like plants or there is no cladophora at all, as far as i know there isnt anything in the middle.



> Now that you have the plants clean you can add a few Amano shrimp


Adding amano i will not do, the bucket will be left alone for the time being except adding water and fertilizer.


----------

